# Buzzz Sound Coming From Speaker



## Ayuclack (Sep 16, 2011)

I have A MSI Z68A GD65 B3 Motherboard which has realtek ALC892 Sound Chip....the Problem is that I Get Continuous Buzzz or zzzzz Sound From My Speakers.... My Speakers are fine and Working with other devices.... and Hence cant get rid of Buzzing sound.....There may Be a Problem in Hadware or software...Please Help.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 16, 2011)

@Ayuclack, have u installed the latest audio drivers?? Which version are u currently using?


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 16, 2011)

Ya I Updated It With The Latest Driver From MSI Website but still Getting the problem

Even getting Buzzing sound at BIOS Menu


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 16, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> Ya I Updated It With The Latest Driver From MSI Website but still Getting the problem
> 
> Even getting Buzzing sound at BIOS Menu



1. Are you sure that the speakers are good? Check with any other speakers or earphones.
2. Is that a constant buzz or occasional?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 16, 2011)

is ur pc properly grounded i.e check if the earthing is ok


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 16, 2011)

Speaker ,Audio Working Fine In Mac OS but I Am Getting Buzz sound in Windows....Just disassembled The Computer ...Reassembled It and Done Every Hardware Things But No Use...It Works Fine With MAC And Ubuntu...and My Computer Is Properly Grounded Too


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2011)

1. Check the ground cable as mentioned by mithun_mrg.
2. Check whether connection between speakers and mobo is right or not (if its loose) 
3. Check your speaker's quality.
4. Check whether any signal is interfering your speakers or not.
5. Place your speakers a bit away from your UPS.


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 16, 2011)

Checked All Cables
Speaker Is Working Fine With iPod and Laptop
I Dont Have A UPS
Something Is Wrong With The Driver

Anyone With ALC892 ??


----------



## casual_gamer (Sep 16, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> Ya I Updated It With The Latest Driver From MSI Website but still Getting the problem
> 
> *Even getting Buzzing sound at BIOS Menu*


if the problem is with driver, you would'nt get that buzzing sound in bios menu. I has similar problem, the actual culprit was the psu. 
keep your speakers on and shutdown the pc with main switch still on and report back if you still have the buzzing sound.


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 16, 2011)

No Buzzing Sound Then...

Buzzing Sound is Some Times In The BIOS Menu Mainly When I Shutdown After Using Windows..


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 16, 2011)

may be it could be some electricity problem.


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 16, 2011)

Na But On Same PC It Works Fine On MAC


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 16, 2011)

then try to reinstall all drivers.if that doesn't help and you are sure that it is windows problem then reinstall the windows.


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 16, 2011)

Just re installed Windows,,,,The Buzzing Sound is Reduced But Still Getting A Little Buzzz..


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 17, 2011)

@op if u have 2.1 speakers just try shuffling the output ports on the mb since it is 892 the output can be configured manually


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 17, 2011)

How ??? Manualy... And after formating windows the buzz sound had gone but after installing msi drivers it comes back


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 17, 2011)

then install the sound driver from the sound card owners website.


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 17, 2011)

Sound Worked Perfecly Fine after Installing Windows....

Next Giving A Little Bit Of Problem...

Installed All Drivers Except Sound Realtek Drive...Working Fine....

Installed windows update and Gta 4

Problem Started In Playing GTA 4 and The Buzz sound Continous 


*Does it Have Any Thing To Do With The Heating Up Of Computer and What should be the frequency and bit rate to be used.. with Creative SBS A335..*


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 17, 2011)

@op while the pc on unplug the speaker jack from the MB the task manager a message will pop "a jack has been unplugged" insert it to any other Orange,Black etc excluding the ping/blue jack a popup will come select line out/front speaker out & then see if the buzz persists 
else remove all the sound drivers including the THX software if u have installed reboot and install from here if ur using win7 32 else change the os type
*www.msi.com/product/mb/Z68A-GD65--B3-.html#/?div=Driver&os=Win7 32
i doubt its a driver problem because u mentioned it happened in bios also
Try these & get back


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 17, 2011)

After Doing All That The Buzz has Gone...I Thing It Has To Do Some Thing With Heat Up of Computer... or any Driver??


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 17, 2011)

congrats for your rig getting corrected.


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 18, 2011)

Particular That It has some to do with the heating Up.....any way its fine now


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 18, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> After Doing All That The Buzz has Gone...I Thing It Has To Do Some Thing With Heat Up of Computer... or any Driver??



Its nice to hear that your problem is gone.


----------



## sam1 (Sep 19, 2011)

in case the buzzing noise comes back, you can try one more thing - if you can see the front mic option, mute it. i had a problem like this quite a while back. the above method rectified it.


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 28, 2012)

Buzzing Is Back What To Do ...

Just Formatted Windows for That Two Times But No Luck

Even Tried 2 Different Speaker But No Luck 

Used Same Speakers On Laptop And They Work Like Charm


----------



## helion (Mar 28, 2012)

How is the gadgetry connected? What load is there on the UPS? Is the cable interfering with many others in a tangle? Does moving/handling/repositioning the cord to the mobo socket show any change?


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 28, 2012)

I Dont Have A UPS PC Is Directly Connected To Power Socket

Just Today I Connected  my Bravia KLV 40 V 550 A To The PC using Aux and The Buzzing Sound Was Still Coming From TV Speakers....

The Buzzing Sound Always Come From Right Chanel Of Speaker

Also No Effect By Switching The Ports in ALC 892

The Sound Get Reduced When I Uninstall Realtech Driver and Use The Default Windows one but only 70 % and It Changes Pattern when Changing This 
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-UQHd7Ai8ERo/T3LqxhMNv4I/AAAAAAAAAZ4/t-tajr8nI9U/s512/Sound.PNG


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 29, 2012)

Today I Dissembled My PC even Till The Heat Sink and Thermal Compound and Replaced It To New Then Tested It On A Test Bench and The Sound Was Still There .....

It is Now Continuous but momentary sound and Irritates me a lot ...

Got The Whole Set Up Assembled and No Luck The Sound Was There  

*I Have A OLD Power SURGE and don't Know About Its Grounding Status ...Could it Be The Problem *

*Any One You Guys Have ALC 892 or MSI Motherboard and Had Same Problem ????*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2012)

change 192000Hz studio quality to 48000Hz studio quality.


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 29, 2012)

Tried That Audio Is Most Stable Then 

*I Think I Have Dual Driver Problem See This *

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-tQqPuYPJLDw/T3SgYMVWZ2I/AAAAAAAAAaM/Qztkdps8cfw/s720/a.JPG

And Also How To Increase The Gain Out Put Volume Of My Gaming Headset The Have Low volume when Directly Connected To PC but High When I Connect to TV Etc


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 29, 2012)

mithun_mrg said:


> is ur pc properly grounded i.e check if the earthing is ok



@OP, did u check if this is ok? 
Use a tester at edges n at screwed points...


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 30, 2012)

Tried Different Speaker The Sound Is Coming ...My Gaming headset -The Sound Is Coming...
and For The Latest Even If I Disconnect the Speakers From PC Then ALSO There Is A Little Bit Of Sound After Time To Time  

A Reliance New Hub Box Or Some Thing is Installed Just Behind My Rooms Wall Could It Be The Problem  But When I Connect My TV VIA AUX Then Also The TV Speaker are Giving The Same Sound ....

I am Really Getting Mad up


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> Even If I Disconnect the Speakers From PC Then ALSO There Is A Little Bit Of Sound After Time To Time



What do you mean?


----------



## helion (Mar 30, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> Tried That Audio Is Most Stable Then
> 
> *I Think I Have Dual Driver Problem See This *
> 
> ...



No. You don't have any driver problems.



> I Dont Have A UPS PC Is Directly Connected To Power Socket



It is most likely that the wall socket you use for the computer is not earthed. You must put the computer behind the security of at least a stabilizer.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Try installing a audio card. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 30, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> What do you mean?



Disconnecting The Jack


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> @OP, did u check if this is ok?
> Use a tester at case edges n at screwed points...



Make sure earthing is not the issue..

Are you using the below type of pow. cord to power PSU/monitor/any other components that are connected to PC?

*www.easybizchina.com/picture/product/newpic/powercord_DB704C0ED650C2BC.gif


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 30, 2012)

no i am using three pin plug..

moved my computer to different location and the sound gets away but when i place right side speaker near psu ie bottom part of cabinate the "Put Put"  sound comes back and this time i am using grounded socket

*The buzz Sound has gone for now but the Put Put Sound has increased*

Finally Got To Two Conclusion 

1. Buzzing Sound Comes Due To Software Driver 
2. Cracking or Put Put Sound Comes Due To Static Electricity(Read And Article on Cnet)


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2012)

So is it solved?


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 30, 2012)

Nah The Sound Like Phat Phat is still there.....and The Buzzing Was Completely due to Drivers
You Know any way to increase the volume out put of headset when directly connected to pc


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2012)

^^I don't think so..


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 30, 2012)

What about the Phat Phat noise???

Is it Due To Wire Tangling ???


Should I Get a New Sound Card 

Then Which one ??


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> What about the Phat Phat noise???



You said it was only when placed near the case..


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 30, 2012)

Nah Every Where But Only When The Cables Are Tangled

You Have A Z68 MB with ALC 892 
Which Audio Driver are you Using ???
MB one or default Windows One


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2012)

^^I have a sound card.. 
For checking the onboard audio i used Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.6251 on win 7 64-bit..


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 30, 2012)

would Getting A Audio Card Would Also Solve My Headphone Problems


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2012)

^^Whats with the headphones?


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 30, 2012)

Low sound When Directly Connected To Computer....

*Do you now any how to solve that cracking noise please*

Like This One *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/133860-creative-sbs-a300-speaker-bass-problem.html


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2012)

Sounds like static noise to me.. 

So now there is no noise from speaker?
Are you connecting the headphones to the front panel?


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 30, 2012)

There Is Sound But Low I Thing I am Gona need a AMP

and What about a 5.1 Speaker For About 5K 

I Thought Of Getting Logitech Z506


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2012)

^^I'd say first sort out the prob.


----------



## icebags (Mar 30, 2012)

what speakers u use currently ? are they magnetically shielded ?

a main reason for buzz sound is electrical disturbance whereas pat pat sound normally occurs due to magnetic interference.

you should thoroughly check these first :
> check ur electric switchboard, there should not be any loose connection. if the switch related to plug is bad, change it. if the plug socket is bad or not good quality, change it.
> use a 3 pin plug connection that joins firmly - not too tight, not too loose, just proper connection.
> always use ups. make sure both computer and speakers are connected to it.
> if ut audio pin is dirty, wipe it and connect it again.
> don't put speakers near heavy electrical / magnetic machinery (i.e. UPS  )
> keep ur cellphone away from speakers 
> do not lay audio wires near high power wires. try to keep wires as much tangle free as possible.
try all these and tell.


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 30, 2012)

Got Rid OF Buzzing it Was Completely Due To Drivers but The Phat Phat is Still There...

1>The Speakers are having Only Two pin Plug
2>The Power Board or Surge I am Using Is Having around 10m or more Length Cable which is Lying Near The Speakers
3> There Is My BSNL Modem Lying Around
4> A Big Reliance Hub Is Fitted Just behind The Wall as I am In A Flat( *Could It Produce The Disturbing Magnetic Field* )
Please Reply

*The Amount Of Phat Phat Sound Gets Changed On Moving Speaker To Different Position In The Room*


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2012)

Try getting the speakers away from modem/phones..


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 30, 2012)

On The Phone And Modem Turned Off The noise is Still there I Think There is A Problem with the connection


----------



## icebags (Mar 30, 2012)

is ups nearby ? also try taking speakers away from reliance hub.


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 30, 2012)

I Don't have a UPS and The Sound is Continuous around The whole House I Think There is Something wrong in The Speakers Would Creative RMA It and The Mesh on Right Speaker has A little Hole On It too Only The Mesh Not The Speaker then Also Creative Would Take It..

Sound is only in right side speaker


----------



## icebags (Mar 30, 2012)

what is the brand of ur current speakers ?


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 30, 2012)

Creative SBS A335


----------



## icebags (Mar 30, 2012)

can you post a recording of that pat pat sound ? i m pretty sure its because of em field. what happens when u change direction of face of these speakers ?


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 30, 2012)

No Change


----------



## icebags (Mar 31, 2012)

hmmm then better ask a friend to come over with his set of speakers and test them in ur room, before purchasing a new speaker set.


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 31, 2012)

I have different speakers but they are only 2.0 not 2.1 would that do

I am sure the problem is due to earthing

[YOUTUBE]18ysD-O8U24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 31, 2012)

If the prob. is due to earthing, the noise will start the moment the motherboard & speaker receives power. But the noise starts during windows startup.

Audio Driver problem or defective audio chipset..


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 31, 2012)

When I Uninstall The Realtek Drivers and Use The Default windows one then The Buzzing goes off Completely but the Phat Phat Sounds come Back and With Realtek only Buzzing But no Phat phat sound


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 31, 2012)

Phat phat sound is present even with headphones?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 31, 2012)

By looking all this issue, I think realtek onboard chip is faulty.


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 31, 2012)

So Would I Get A RMA ???? For This issue


----------



## Tenida (Mar 31, 2012)

^^
Yes, RMA is required.And also the service guy will find out the actual problem for this buzz sound.
BTW. Where you are located? Is there any MSI service center at your area?


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 31, 2012)

Smartlink Network Systems Ltd. BS-9, 2nd Floor, Acropolis, Thaltej #, SG Highway, Ahmedabad - 380054

So Should I Take only the Motherboard Without Processor or the whole RIG


----------



## Tenida (Mar 31, 2012)

^^Then RMA your board is the best option

You should take only the motherboard with original box pack and cover the processor socket like this.Cover will not allow the pin to bend. 
*i.imgur.com/r9YIQ.jpg


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 31, 2012)

OK So I Would Ge A Replacement Board I Mean New One 

How Much Days Does It Take ???


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 31, 2012)

^^Motherboard+purchase invoice, box is not required..

Depends on availability.. They'll try to repair it, if not possible they should give you a new board..


----------



## Tenida (Mar 31, 2012)

Box pack will keep the motherboard safe that's it.



Ayuclack said:


> OK So I Would Ge A Replacement Board I Mean New One
> 
> How Much Days Does It Take ???



It will take depending upon the stock. But MSI service is really fast. Maybe 3-4 days


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 31, 2012)

Got The Motherboard packed Up And Just Leaving For The Service Center 

Wish Me Luck 

Tendia You Also Have A MSI MB with ALC 892 Which Driver Do You Use????

Do You Have Similar Problem Anytime


----------



## Tenida (Mar 31, 2012)

lol so fast 
Btw Best of luck for rma mate 
I use 6.0.1.6586 version driver, no problem as yet related to buzz sound.


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 31, 2012)

Gave MB To DIGILINK and They Told If Repair is Possible Then They Would Do A Repair or I Would Get A New MB Till Thursday

I was Getting The Sound From The Day I Got My Rig Even inside The TEST Bench!!!

Hope They Give me new MB as The ALC 892 Cannot Be Repaired Its a Manufacturing defect 

And Also I Got This Cooler Master Thermal Paste For Just RS 50  ( Clearance Sale)


----------



## Tenida (Mar 31, 2012)

^^ Don't  used that cr@p.It useless thermal paste....colgate paste is far better than this.


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 31, 2012)

Really  ??? 

Then Which one To Get for under 500 Bucks 

That One Only Temporary!!!


----------



## Tenida (Mar 31, 2012)

Get Tuniq TX-3 or TX-4 from theitdepot.


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 31, 2012)

Not available there how about arctic silver and where to get rubbing alcohol 

Finally problem solved
How to get the best output out of your headset 
When i connected mine to pc I thought the volume is low 
But when connected to my brothers speaker and increased the volume it was great 
Cant I get that performance directly from my computer???(after mb comes back)


----------



## Tenida (Mar 31, 2012)

See this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/142397-cpu-cooler-guide-sandy-bridge.html

Btw. why not you use stock paste that comes with Corsair A70 cooler!!


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 31, 2012)

The stock paste was solid and doesn't get spreaded and It has already used fully so the tube is empty!!!


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 31, 2012)

I know that thread I needed solution for audio like vlc increases volume in movies etc


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 31, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> Cant I get that performance directly from my computer???(after mb comes back)



You should..


----------



## helion (Mar 31, 2012)

Rubbing Alcohol/ IPA can be bought at a medical store, or at some computer hardware markets, amongst other places.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you guys for sorting it out ..
I was using a faulty mb from the very first day
Lets see how is the MSI RMA service


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 6, 2012)

Got My MB Back a new One
Replacement !!!
Thanks MSI !!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2012)

That's great service by MSI. Asus should learn by this 

@Ayuclack-Mention your experience here


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeh i will and their call support was also great with online order tracking unlike the Corsair service here 
And not to mention they took only 4 days as I gave it on sunday

I took the chance of msi over v-pro because of asus india service only !!!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2012)

That's good and wise decision by you.


----------

